# GT karakoram elite



## JonBoy (Oct 15, 2004)

OK I got this bike for $10 shifters busted and looks trashed. It has Deore DX. My guess is this might have been more of a hybrid bike. The rear brake looks more like a large road bike brake. As far as the year there are some 1997 stickers on it but my guess is its pre 1995 thats when I got my first GT with STX. Anyway if anyone could shed some like on it about the components? Was it a hybrid? Is it worth fixing up? Would standard LX 7 speed shifters work on it? Also the headset is a old type kinda like huffy still uses can it be changed over to use more of the current standard? will get pics latter I just wanted to post something and possibly find something out about it?


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

http://www.bike-alog.com/BikePedia/Search.aspx?Q=Karakoram


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

1991 GT Karakoram Elite, $669.95US, Deore DX derailleurs, shifters (rapidfire push-push STI with SLR levers), crankset, brakes (including the u-brake), cassette, hubset, chain, Ritchey Vantage Expert Rims, Ritchey Megabite Harddrive 2.1 tires, Tange MTB double-butted chromoly tubeset, 70°/73.5° angles, black colour, 16/18/20/22" sizes.

Is it worth doing something with? Sure. I'd find a use for such a bike. DX parts were basically indestructible so to have killed the shifters would have taken some serious neglect. They'd probably work after a shot of tri-flow into the housing though. Everything else is likely just dirty. All shimano 7 speed spacing is the same so any shimano 7s shifters will work. I wouldn't change it to threadless myself. No advantage to doing so, and any suspension fork will ruin the handling as the head angle was pretty slack for the year.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

I've had 2 elites, they were good value for money and virtually bombproof .

Deffo worth doing up

I had the midnight sky colourway although black was an option


----------



## JonBoy (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. I had a hard time thinking about it and just could not see investing to much money into it. It would have needed tires(usable but pretty dry rotted), shifters, brake levers, and grips. Figures it would be cheaper to take it into the SS direction. I have taken the pods off and have cut off the mount for the pod so that I can just use the brake levers. I pulled the front derailer, and have the rear derailer fixed by running cable to a fixed position screwed into a screw under the BB. I have removed unneeded chain rings and moved the middle to the outside position. Took it for a ride and its kinda cool. I will just be using it onroad and possibly consider getting some Kenda Kozmik tires for it. I ride with my wife some and I don't think she like it to much when I speed right by her or give little effort going up hills compared to her 3 speed cruiser. I believe this will put us more at the same level. All I think I need is a chain tensioner, tires when I can and some grips. Gonna do the PVC mod to the rear and think that will me very minimal cost. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## JonBoy (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok maybe its not that much cheaper but still its an excuse to try a SS.


----------

